# Backup ?



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

How many of you carry a backup gun? Do you do it all the time?  What do you carry and where?

Personally, I only carry one when I go out on a call.  Depending on what I'm wearing, it'll be in my coat or vest pocket (both with holsters in them).  It's a Taurus CIA .38 spl.  Can be nice to have my hand on it ready to draw while looking completely non-threatening.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 4, 2006)

Someimtes, it will be a S&W 642 J-frame revolver, with Speer's short-barrel Gold Dot load, using a Desantis "Nemesis" pocket holster.  This works fine in dress shorts or relaxed fit slacks.  

For something even smaller, I'll use a Kel-Tec P3AT, stocked with 7 rounds of 102 grain Remington Golden Saber ammo.  It's small enough to be a pocket gun for a pair of jeans.


----------



## Drac (Apr 5, 2006)

When I was going through my "rookie" days it was a CharterArms .38 Undercover Special in an ankle holster..Now I only carry my on-duty weapon..


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Apr 25, 2006)

Back in my cop days always.  It went from a steel Taurus 85 to a couple of 380 autos then back to a Taurus 85 but the much lighter Ultralite.  Now never, guns just stay in the car except on rare occassions.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2006)

9mm+p+ said:
			
		

> 380 autos.


 
I forgot about my Sig P-230, that was a sweet little gun..


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 26, 2006)

Used to have a tiny Jenings 32. It was an unrelaible POS!  Ended up giving it to my Ex-wife!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Used to have a tiny Jenings 32. It was an unrelaible POS!


Tell us something we don't know


----------

